# Giuseppe Marconcini Viola (1840): Request for Information



## JDS

I am looking for any information related to Giuseppe Marconcini. My ailing father, who played viola as a child, has an 1840 Giuseppe Marconcini viola that needs a little work. As a child, my father did not really appreciate how special his instrument might have been. Now he is very curious. I'd be grateful for any information anyone might have about this instrument maker -- I have been able to find very little through general internet searches.

Many thanks!


----------



## KenOC

I'm sure you found this... "Giuseppe Marconcini was a son of Luigi Aloysius Marconcini and a pupil of Omobono Stradivari. He was born in 1774. He was a pupil of the last classic of Cremona school Lorenzo Storioni. Giuseppe Marconcini lived and worked in Ferrara. Many of his violins covered with golden-brown or bright red lacquer with the level of performance and beautiful tone are highly competitive with instruments of his famous teacher."


----------



## Rogerx

There's loads of info on Google, did you read all that?


----------

